# 32-Bit oder 64-Bit

## the nights Judge

Hallo Gentoo Freunde,

mit welchem commando "unter bash console" kann ich feststellen, ob auf der Kiste ein 32-Bit betriebsystem oder 64-Bit betriebsystem vorhanden ist.

Danke Euch im Voraus

MFG

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> herkules log # uname -a
> 
> Linux herkules 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Tue Jan 8 20:01:53 CET 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2300 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## franzf

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> herkules log # uname -a
> ...

 

IIIhh da muss man aber viel lesen  :Wink: 

Einfacher geht es mit

```
$ uname -m

x86_64
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## the nights Judge

vielen Dank Steffen

da ich immer i386, i686 hatte, wusste nicht wie das für 64-bit aussieht. noch mal DANKE

----------

## bbgermany

 *franzf wrote:*   

> IIIhh da muss man aber viel lesen 
> 
> Einfacher geht es mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fauler "sack"  :Wink:  *SCNR*

MfG. Stefan

----------

## b3cks

Eventuell auch:

```
echo $HOSTTYPE
```

----------

## mv

Man sollte aber dazu sagen, dass die hostname-Ausgabe gefaked werden kann: linux32 benutzt das, weil man innerhalb einer 32-Bit Chroot natürlich dem Kernel-Makefile und anderen Sachen vorgaukeln will, man sei tatsächlich in einem 32-Bit System.

Von $HOSTTYPE habe ich noch nie gehört - ist auf meinem System nicht definiert, und ich denke nicht, dass ich deswegen schon jemals Probleme hatte.

----------

## b3cks

 *mv wrote:*   

> Von $HOSTTYPE habe ich noch nie gehört - ist auf meinem System nicht definiert, und ich denke nicht, dass ich deswegen schon jemals Probleme hatte.

 

HOSTTYPE wird vielleicht nicht von allen Shells gesetzt, von der bash schon.

 *man bash wrote:*   

> HOSTTYPE
> 
> Automatically set to a string that uniquely describes the type of machine on
> 
> which bash is executing.  The default is system-dependent.

 

----------

## blu3bird

 *franzf wrote:*   

> IIIhh da muss man aber viel lesen 
> 
> Einfacher geht es mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Un was wenn der Kernel x86_64 ist aber das Userland nur x86? Oder Userland x86 und x86_64 gemischt?  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

wie wäre es mit einem kreativen  *Quote:*   

> me@q35 ~ $ file /sbin/init
> 
> /sbin/init: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

 

----------

## Genone

Die Frage ist erstmal wie man "Betriebssystem" in diesem Fall genau definiert, und an was man eigentlich genau interessiert ist ("32-Bit vs. 64-Bit Betriebssystem" ist eine sehr schwammige Formulierung)

----------

## mv

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> HOSTTYPE wird vielleicht nicht von allen Shells gesetzt, von der bash schon.

 

Ich habe die bash schon so lange nicht mehr bewusst gestartet, dass ich das ganz vergessen hatte. Ja, bash scheint tatsächlich HOSTTYPE=$(uname -m) zu haben (verhält sich zumindest mit linux32 so). Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen würde ich im Normalfall aber eher zu uname -m raten.

----------

